# New EF 16-35mm F/4L IS lens hands-on video and still samples



## ahsanford (Jun 11, 2014)

FYI for those eager to see the new 16-35 F/4L IS -- a short hands-on video and some sample shots are here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl0cTEDzD6k

Most important thing I learned (see 1:30 in the video):

It's internal zooming/focusing if you define that as _nothing protrudes past the filter ring of the lens_. But there is no front element that covers the entire lens, so that zooming motion leaves a *sliding surface that is exposed to the elements*. If you've shot a 50L, the relationship is similar (but obviously being a prime, that sliding is a focusing motion and not a zooming motion). 

For me, that's technically internal zooming/focusing _for length_ but not for _access to dust/moisture_; with (say) a 70-200 lens, that zooming motion is entirely captured behind a front element, which I have to say gives me a little more peace of mind when shooting in the elements.

Yes, normally I would UV or CPL this lens for handheld use anyway, but with an ND grad setup that you use right on the lens, this could be a potential for dust/moisture to get into the lens. Seaside landscape shooters -- do you care about this? (I never bought an ultrawide since I moved to FF, so I don't know if this is similar to the 16-35 F/2.8L or 17-40 F/4L and you've been coping with this limitation for a while anyway...)

He also goes on to say IS doesn't do much in wide angles... _for video._ [Cue drum fill.] If it gives me 3-4 more stops of handholdability in low light for my stills, this lens will be golden IMHO.

Links to sample images are here:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BxMcAIja4uORVnRXbG9JVDZ2ckk&usp=sharing

- A


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't watch the video where I am but that's a cool find. Also, on the internal bit moving in and out, many of Canon's lenses do this and Canon always says they need a UV/Protect filter for full weather sealing. The 16-35 f/2.8 II does this, so it's not a surprise, and I don't think it's a gaping hole to worry about in anything but rain.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I can't watch the video where I am but that's a cool find. Also, on the internal bit moving in and out, many of Canon's lenses do this and Canon always says they need a UV/Protect filter for full weather sealing. The 16-35 f/2.8 II does this, so it's not a surprise, and I don't think it's a gaping hole to worry about in anything but rain.



It is what it is then. Despite my needing an ultrawide and the MTF charts looking stellar, I'm renting from LR before I buy this one. I chose 'first available weekend' and they keep pushing me back as it hasn't arrived yet. 

Can't wait to give this one a go!

- A


----------



## ejenner (Jun 13, 2014)

ahsanford said:


> FYI for those eager to see the new 16-35 F/4L IS -- a short hands-on video and some sample shots are here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl0cTEDzD6k
> 
> ...



The 17-40 does not do this (the 10-22 for crop does a bit) and looks like it might be better sealed in that regard.

However, IME, some of my lenses most prone to dust are 'sealed' with no moving front/rear elements of that sort (100L, 135L although my 70-200 f4 IS is fine).

It did make me think of keeping my 17-40, but then I don't do much seaside stuff (although that is when I'd use grads and possibly not a filter), so I'm pretty sure I will sell the 17-40. The 17-40 can handle serious dirt though.


----------



## Khalai (Jun 13, 2014)

ejenner said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...*sliding surface that is exposed to the elements[/b...*
> ...


*

If you were referring to the moving of the inner tube, I can assure you that 17-40 moves in very similar fashion  It's the same with 16-35, 16-35 II and now 16-35/4 actually.*


----------



## pksin1838 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello ~ 
I am a photographer from Taiwan 
Can you help me test the star burst (sun star)


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 13, 2014)

pksin1838 said:


> Hello ~
> I am a photographer from Taiwan
> Can you help me test the star burst (sun star)


I'm sorry, I do not have this lens. I was just telling everyone that someone does have the lens, and they posted some information about it.

As far as sun stars go, we do know one thing (quoted from http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-16-35mm-f-4-L-IS-USM-Lens.aspx):
_
"Known is that the 16-35 L IS has 9 rounded aperture blades which will create 18-point stars from specular highlights when very narrow apertures are used."_

That's all I know.

- A


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 13, 2014)

Khalai said:


> ejenner said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


*

+1. All Canon UWA zooms have a moving front element.
OP, when you use filters just use a filter cap (Lee makes them) when you're not actively using them. At other times, there is a filter in the front.
I am curious, who is this person and how did he get a pre-production copy. Also, I am surprised he didn't know Nikon has an UWA zoom with VR.*


----------



## rs (Jun 13, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Khalai said:
> 
> 
> > ejenner said:
> ...


*
And Canon previously released the EF-M 11-22 IS STM*


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 13, 2014)

rs said:


> And Canon previously released the EF-M 11-22 IS STM


Don't I feel stupid, I had no idea the 11-22 had IS. I guess I just ignored it because it's not available in the US, but I hear it's a really sharp lens.


----------

